# 14 foot flat bottom aka "ye olde salt" finished



## Gunner (Jun 12, 2010)

alright so i got the pictures of my jon boat. i have torn it down to almost bare nothing but now i'm trying to take off the 16 layers of spray paint from the previous owner just trying to make it look pretty. i've been using stripper and a scraper, any reccomendations that are less time consuming will be greatly appreciated. here's what it was when i bought it. doesnt look too bad, but i promise, once i tore it up, it is that bad. i just can't believe this guy took the time to do it, and half a**ed it.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 12, 2010)

heres where im at. all torn up, just pulling off the paint. i broke down and bought an electric sander and a wire brush for the drill(its a godsend).


----------



## Gunner (Jun 12, 2010)

not looking so hot


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 12, 2010)

I've seen worse. Working on "worse" right now.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 20, 2010)

inside is down to bare aluminum pretty much. that rocked my world. time to start on the outside. ill get pictures up tomorrow or somethin. im on barracks duty today. its always motivating when u move on to the next step


----------



## Gunner (Jun 23, 2010)

inside almost complete. still gotta do another coat and then i have a few things i am trying to figure out. still not sure exactly what i wanna do. i wanna cut the back top of the seat out and make it flip up but will that have any negative effects(besides the lack of a beer prop)? the previous owner cut the top of the front seat so im gonna make that storage but i'm hesitant about doing the back. heres the pic of the inside almost done


----------



## Gunner (Jun 25, 2010)

lowes was out of truck bed liner so i couldn't finish the touch ups so i started the deck before the terrential downpour


----------



## Mike P (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking good. More importantly Thank You for your service. =D>


----------



## Gunner (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike P said:


> Looking good. More importantly Thank You for your service. =D>


thank you and thank you


----------



## Gunner (Jun 26, 2010)

frame complete. deck and front seat cut and stained with spar eurothane , waiting on my carpet and need more wood for my back seat but i'm making good progress. anyone have any good links for carpet.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jun 28, 2010)

I see you got your paint stripped off. I use oven cleaner when I have to strip paint. It's mostly lye. It will eat most paint I've ever seen. It also cleans the aluminum. You have to rinse it real well after your done or your primer will not stick. I hope this helps you in the future. Todd


----------



## Sader762 (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks good!!

Mine was about like yours, 50 years old, crappy old layers of spray paint, and bad cracks fixed by roofers tar. I just sprayed the outside with primer today!!

Keep it up, I'll be watching your decking work and stealing some ideas... 8)


----------



## weezer71 (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought 6' x 8' rolls of indoor/outdoor carpet at Home Depot for around $16 a roll. Looks good and is a lot cheaper than marine carpet that is probably the same texture and loop size. Thanks for your service too! I just retired in December 09 (SSG - Army).

Scott P. 
Indiana


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm putting a floor in my 1468LW Polar Kraft. I'm using 1/8 inch aluminum. Coating it with Duraliner and putting some rubber matting in the front. I'll post some pictures when I'm done.


----------



## sgtfletcher (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks good alot different from the first pic's. Looks like alot of elbow grease used on it.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 28, 2010)

Boat is looking great. Thank you for your service. In my opinion you can cut the rear seat top, but I would make sure to leave a lip of about 1". That will insure the integrity of the seat at the transom. Then you could build a livewell or cooler for the beer and not have any real issues.

Good luck.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm definately gonna look at that carpet weezer. and i really like the oven cleaner idea. i never would have thought of that. and that stuff's amazing. i still dont know if i wanna cut the top of the back seat off yet just because it's filled with foam. im on leave for the next 2 weeks so i wont get any progress for a while but it gives me time to shop around for some items so i can knock it out real quick when i get back. im not doing a full deck. i just wanna do something different. im leaving the deck whole and gonna have a slot to put all my life vest and such underneath. any ideas that people have will be considered. im willing to try anything. question actually...if i take the foam out of the back seat will that take away from boyency or does the foam have anything to do with it.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 13, 2010)

well i got enough carpet to do the entire boat. bought some pole holders. all i need is some more spar eurothane, a little more truck bed liner, a little bit more wood and a few odds and ends. come off leave tomorrow so im going back to NC tonight. back to work soon. and i need to start working on the trailer ASAP. im naming it "ye olde salt". fellow marines and sailors should appreciate that


----------



## Gunner (Jul 19, 2010)

deck and front seat carpeted and done. i just need another peice of wood and the seat posts. not til next pay check. time to start working on the trailor a little bit. im a little upset with myself. i didnt take into acct how much the carpet adds on so its kinda uneven. im just gonna get it done and then go back and mess with everything. shouldnt be too hard


----------



## Gunner (Jul 19, 2010)

pole holder and cup holder


----------



## Gunner (Jul 20, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Howard (Jul 20, 2010)

looking good gunny!


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 20, 2010)

Freaking nice Devil Dog - 

Were you going to mount a seat on the front area there or use the bench on the front for seating? Ye Olde Salt looks like it going to be a Fish destroyer.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 20, 2010)

appreciate it. no im putting a seat up there. im waiting till next paycheck to buy the mount. short on cash. the wife wants me to leave it bare so she can tan up there, but i've got bigger things to catch. the back seat isnt done either....thats why i didnt include it in the pic. seeing the finished portion without the unfinished back boosts my moral


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 21, 2010)

Bro - you got a kick ass vessel - just think of the fish your going to haul in with that thing.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 21, 2010)

Taking foam out of your rear seat will not affect your bouyancy. Taking foam out of the seat will only affect the boat when it is full of water, then it will affect the bouyancy. 

Looking at your front deck it looks like the deck is above the outside of the hull and if something was on the deck it looks like it could just slide off the side.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 22, 2010)

i know huntin, i already said that. i'm gonna fix it. although i dont plan on having anything up there, it just bothers me. i'm pretty much trying to get all the stuff done so i can take it out, and then work the kinks out later. the support sit's right on a rib. so im gonna have to pull the deck off, take the bottom supports out and cut an L shape out of the bottom so they sit even and drop em like an inch and a half. i just didnt take the carpet into consideration when measuring. it added an inch almost. but i appreciate everyone. i am waiting on the part on the motor, so i can take it out once i get it but i still have a few things to do


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 23, 2010)

I may have over looked it but did you camo the boat or was that how you got it? Thats an interesting scheme.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 23, 2010)

no i cammoed it. it isnt up to specs to our scout snipers, but, that's where i learned it from. mine's really made to look cooler than actually be camoflaged. i could make it much more legit, but it doesnt look bad. i've added green since that picture, it looks better, ill get a pic up asap. I probably should have showed how i did that. it's a real inexpensive way to camo anything. but on a good note, put the boat on the water today just for a trial run. trolled around for about 45 minutes to an hour with no leaks. i got the piece for my motor, and got that running. i can take it out now, but its still not completely done. just dont have the money right now. im pretty excited about it. might go cruise a little bit tomorrow. probably wont even fish, but who knows


----------



## Gunner (Aug 1, 2010)

well she's finished for the most part. i need a seat mount for my other seat and a few more little things, but everything else is done. got the motor running. i'm taking it out next weekend probably. anyone have a good link to get sticker's made? got a close up of the paint job in there, i'll probably throw a lighter green in there eventually but i'm happy for now


----------



## Gunner (Aug 6, 2010)

alright well i'm pretty much done, i need to touch the paint up around the speakers and a few other spots, but for now im done. im gonna deck and carpet the floor when i get the money but it can wait. got the front seat, i figured thats the best way to do it without joining the diving team every time i stand on the deck. i'm pretty happy though. i need to clean all the foam and crap out of it but heres what i got. theres junk all over it so i'll get a full picture of it next time i take it out. but you get the idea


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks great man, I never would have thought it was the same boat with out the pictures.


----------



## pajam (Aug 7, 2010)

I found your post and surprised i didnt find it sooner.Your boat is lookin sweet! cant live without my radio(LL COOL J) Always have one for the good times and the bad times of boating.I love to listen to Kid Rock while im cruising to the honey ho.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 7, 2010)

i used my trolling motor 75% of the time today when i took it out just so i could listen to the music. i forgot to get a full picture of the boat. but today was terrible. i mean i knew i'd find a few things wrong when i took it out, but damn. first i broke the thing that the seat was mounted on. it was one of the few things that the previous owner did that i kept. should have redone it. the motor started right up but i shut it off and tried to start it back up and pulled the chord straight out of the motor. the cd player stopped working til i found the reset button. needless to say i made a new mount for the seat and fixed the pull chord somewhat but i still need to work. it will get finished right, for good tomorrow. just goes to show, never trust anyones design but your own.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 8, 2010)

well here are the final pics. still a few minor changes but i'm done for the most part. added the pole holders in the back, mounted the trolling motor on the front, touched up all the paint scuffs, and a few other small things. pictures kinda blurry, but you get the idea.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude "Ye Olde Salt" turned out nice as hell. 
LOL I gotta say man the Tunes on the tin is hell lol esp with the hide away head unit.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll keep putting pictures up of the little things i do to it. From what i can think of off the top of my head i still need a boat cover(next paycheck), another battery, a trolling motor wire extension(anyone know where to find this), the wood and more spar eurothane for the floor between the front and back seat(already have the carpet), automatic bilge pump, night lights, and i wanna get some fog lights to mount on the front with a switch box and fuse box for all the electronics, PVC for the live well i'm building in the front seat. I'm happy with it now but thats just a few additional things. today i lowered the front deck bc it was sitting above the boat and made it a little patriotic.


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Aug 10, 2010)

Your rig turned out hella nice. Does the head unit and speaker use a lot of power? I was at LeJeune from 98-05. Semper fi brother, keep up the good work.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks man. it doesnt use too much, but im very cautious without another battery. i took it out just to mess around with the motor the other day and i broke the pull string so i trolled up about a mile to a rope swing and back listening to the cd player the whole time and when i got back and threw the battery on the charger it was still at 65%. i dont wanna test my luck and end up rowing back too far though.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL C'mon Gyrene that should be a walk in the park. Paddling upstream lol fully loaded boat. 

I need to look into adding a fuse block and parts to the boat we run to.


----------



## pondhopper (Aug 11, 2010)

im new here and on the search for me a jon boat and to start me a project , u done a really good job on ur boat i was wondering did it take u a long time and what level of difficulty was it ?


----------



## Gunner (Aug 11, 2010)

to be completely honest man, before the boat i have really never done anything like this. i mean yeah, i've cut and hammered and screwed and drilled, ect ect but never anything like this. it's all pretty much common sense so it's fairly easy. it took about 2-3 months or so i guess. and i just worked on it when i felt like it. I've built decks for houses, and done carpeting inside, and bla bla bla, but there is just some many things all in one building one of these. the hardest thing to get used to for me was dealing with aluminum. It's not a very common building material. cant use zinc copper screws, cant use pressure treated wood, cant do this, cant do that this is how you secure this, whatever. I would say it's pretty easy for anyone that has any common sense at all


----------



## Gunner (Aug 11, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> LOL C'mon Gyrene that should be a walk in the park. Paddling upstream lol fully loaded boat.



I'm not saying i couldnt do it. but I'm still lazy as hell, especially once i get about 6 deep. lol


----------



## Gunner (Aug 11, 2010)

Started mounting the navigation lights, still waiting on my switch board and some small PVC piping to run the wire through.


----------



## greatjohn9 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great job on the boat! Have fun fishing in it


----------



## Gunner (Aug 11, 2010)

oh i will, it's still got a few more upgrades but it's fisheable now, so i will definately take it out in the meantime


----------



## moberg12 (Aug 12, 2010)

Very good job!! But I don't see a break dancing area


----------



## Gunner (Aug 12, 2010)

i'm actually putting that between the 2 bench seats. it's funny the other day when i took it out that's all i could think about as i trolled along listening to the newly installed tunes. the guy i bought the cd player from had a techno CD in it so i was getting down. I will never let him live that down.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Gunner, I was looking at the mounting block you fabbed for mounting your trolling motor on the bow, which is somewhat similar to what I did. I have been getting some flex in mine. Yours look like it would be pretty solid. Have you noticed and flex in the wood or the aluminum on the bow?

Here's a picture of what I did. I need to reinforce it or change it up to eliminate some of the play.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 12, 2010)

i originally did pretty much exactly what you did(go ahead, call me a theif) and i had some play as well. so i added the 3/4 inch on the front and screwed it in from there as well and it helped a lot but it still had a little play(it probably would have been fine but im an "oversecurer"). so i went under the front deck and screwed it in from there too and now it's solid as a rock....your's sits a little bit higher as well and that could be putting some stress on it


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Gunner said:


> i originally did pretty much exactly what you did(go ahead, call me a theif) and i had some play as well. so i added the 3/4 inch on the front and screwed it in from there as well and it helped a lot but it still had a little play(it probably would have been fine but im an "oversecurer"). so i went under the front deck and screwed it in from there too and now it's solid as a rock....your's sits a little bit higher as well and that could be putting some stress on it



You're right. I think mine is sitting too high. 

I think I will do what you did. I am an over-securer too!

Thanks for sharing your idea.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## Gunner (Aug 12, 2010)

i need to get more in depth with what i'm doing. i'm screwing people out of idea's. you probably saw that pic when it was meant for the lights. that way they can add to my ideas and i'll be changing my design bc of them next time


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Gunner said:


> i need to get more in depth with what i'm doing. i'm screwing people out of idea's. you probably saw that pic when it was meant for the lights. that way they can add to my ideas and i'll be changing my design bc of them next time



That's why this is such a great site! We learn from each others mistakes and successes.


----------



## pondhopper (Aug 13, 2010)

hey gunner thanks i found my boat today and hope to have it by the week end, it still has water taggs that r good so i might have to get it in the water before i start my build , i have the plan worked out in my head , if i can make my own crankaits i can do this.....lol , i was wondering y can u use treated wood with aluminum ?


----------



## Gunner (Aug 14, 2010)

pondhopper said:


> hey gunner thanks i found my boat today and hope to have it by the week end, it still has water taggs that r good so i might have to get it in the water before i start my build , i have the plan worked out in my head , if i can make my own crankaits i can do this.....lol , i was wondering y can u use treated wood with aluminum ?


i would suggest putting it in the water before you start. i did. it gave me an idea of where i should put things. cup holder's, seats, etc etc....you cant use pressure treated wood because pressure treated wood has copper or something in it and aluminum and other metals dont mix well. it will eat right through it. im pretty sure(someone clarify if i'm wrong) you have to use stainless steel screws and bolts and all that as well.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm just gonna cut to the chase...


----------



## Howard (Aug 14, 2010)

*From a article:*
Pressure-treated wood is commonly used in the construction of patios, decks, and fences because it lasts longer than untreated wood. Until recently, arsenic was used as a preservative in the most common type of pressure-treated wood available, CCA (chromated copper arsenate). Because of the health risks associated with this chemical, the EPA banned the use of CCA lumber in home construction in January 2004. 

ACQ (alkaline copper quat) lumber is one of the varieties that replaced CCA lumber. ACQ uses copper instead of the harmful arsenic, making it environmentally safer. Unfortunately, when the copper in the wood makes contact with metal, such as common aluminum building nails, a chemical process called "galvanic corrosion" occurs. 

Galvanic corrosion is a process where one metal, in this case the copper in ACQ, steals the integrity or strength of another metal it is in contact with, like the aluminum nails or fasteners. In a relatively short period of time, sometimes less than a year, these nails can be completely corroded, causing structural instability to the home and creating possible safety


----------



## Gunner (Aug 18, 2010)

no new pictures right now but ye olde salt is about to get real salty. 5 switch panel with the car lighter adapter thing on the way and i just got a '82 18hp evinrude. im pretty pumped. unfortunately i am completely broke for now and i am having surgery on my wrist tomorrow so who knows when i'll be able to get this thing going. hopefully by fall i'll be on the lake fishing again. maybe by the time my wrist heals i'll have stockpiled everything i need to completely finish it and can knock it out in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## moberg12 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on the motor purchase!! I just picked up an Evinrude myself and If you're like me you can't wait to get it into the water.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 19, 2010)

im gonna paint it to match the boat


----------

